# Thieves



## LowHydrogen

So I'm in St Louis this week for work. Go out to my car this AM and the rear window is broken out of my car. I'm not staying in a bad part of town, downtown fenced parking (there's no real great part, but this isn't the bad part).

Stupid effing bastards stole the change out of my console, which was about $4-5 in quarters. Pulled the cover off the fuse panel thinking it was an ash tray possibly holding more change.

Here's what they left... 

Simms G4z waders
Simms wading boots
6wt TCR
Cabela's 5wt
MHX 4wt custom
Lamson Guru
Tibor Freestone
Antique 5wt reel
Orvis sling bag that had the reels and 4 fly boxes
Tailored Wool Sport coat
Costa 580p glasses
Expensive radar detector
Check book

They even went to the trouble to remove the Freestone from the bag and take it out of its case. Removed the Costas from the case and left them on the front seat.

I'm very happy it's just costing me a window, and some loose change, a small part of me is almost sad for them they didn't realize what they were holding, but I'm still glad they didn't.

They were also nice enough to not damage my latest collection of stickers, when they were removing items to look in my console.

The worst part of the whole deal was having to drop the car off on the other side of East St Louis, that City is embarrassing to the country. It looks like some of the worst places in Central American countries. No lie, stay far away.

Pics below.


----------



## GreatLakesSteelheadKing

@LowHydrogen omg dude. They could have taken you bad!!! It’s actually kind of comical! (Sorry about the window) crazy man. You going to make it north to chase them Steelies Saturday or what???


----------



## LowHydrogen

I'll be getting outta here ASAP. Mid day Saturday at the latest. 

Don't worry, I still have my Euro leaders too, apparently thieving ass crackheads won't even be seen with them.


----------



## Capnredfish

Sorry you had to deal with that. Sadly our countries trash population is spreading like wildfire. Time to ban Narcam.


----------



## Guest

Sorry bout’ your window and your aggravation! Happy they were idiots for your sake.


----------



## makin moves

That's methed up!!!!


----------



## el9surf

makin moves said:


> That's methed up!!!!


Haha


----------



## Surffshr

Maybe they DID know what the Freestone was, and decided the $4.50 in change was better than being hunted for eternity.

Or they couldn’t figure out how to light it and get that free-stone.


----------



## Megalops

Just saw one of your tags: crackheads don’t fly fish. Lmao. Sorry that they hit your car, but glad they left your stuff alone.


----------



## crboggs

Wow. You're lucky they had no idea of the value of what they left behind.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

What size are the waders?


----------



## privateer

Or....
Maybe after they broke in they actually realized you were a ultra cool fly fisherman and not taking your stuff was just their way of showing respect! 

Seriously sorry man. Sucks having to deal with it but at least they left the good stuff.


----------



## SomaliPirate

Semi related note: My wife and I were in Jackson WY last summer. We walked by a truck parked on the side of the street with three unsecured Yeti coolers in the cargo hauler on the trailer hitch. We laughed and took bets on how long they would stay there. When we got up the next morning and walked by, they were STILL THERE...
Needless to say, we were shocked.


----------



## State fish rob

I drove the soft top jeep for years. No door locks ,no top half the time and the only thing anybody ever stole was console change
Junkies


----------



## formerWAflyfisher

Maybe they were Nautilus fans??


----------



## makin moves

Just some kids wanting to play quarters.


----------



## devrep

I wouldn't have been able to sleep with all that in my car. I would have lugged it all in every night.


----------



## el9surf

makin moves said:


> That's methed up!!!!


When I read this I heard it in my head in the voice of Mike Tyson.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

I wish I would catch someone rummaging through my shit, that would be the last time. I’d let them run a bit so I don’t splatter my seats and gear with brains.


----------



## Gatorgrizz27

Probably somebody that’s homeless, I’d bet the pawn shops won’t buy stuff from them. From my understanding of meth heads, they’d steal the battery and alternator off your car for scrap. 

A friend of mine up in Birmingham had some of his rods and reels stolen out of his garage. He eventually found them in a pawn shop and said he was kind of offended by how low of prices they had on his Sage and Nautilus lol. 

For a cheap and easy solution, it wouldn’t be hard to pick up one of these and cut a couple holes in the bottom of it. For cars that have D-rings in the cargo area floor, you could set the hole in the bin over it and clip a carabiner on. It would keep it from being removed once it’s closed and locked, but could still come out easily. 

https://www.farmandfleet.com/produc...qwGKcwgqm40jq9ZaRFpsuNK7N-W8EtIhoC_NMQAvD_BwE


----------



## fishnpreacher

I have had locked boxes broken apart and little to nothing stolen while valuable goods lay in plain sight. You never know when it comes to dopers. They stole a $20 flashlight and left a .357 Ruger right next to it. SMH


----------



## anytide

liquid assets for a jitterbug....
losing a window over some coins sucks....years back it was the radio and coins.
leaving electronics/ high end tools/ weapons laying there....... monkeys.


----------



## Tom Ilg

Gotta Love our Methican American population!


----------



## Canebrake51

Just like New Orleans.


----------



## SomaliPirate

Step 1: Obtain live pygmy rattlesnake
Step 2: Place snake in center console of car
Step 3: Leave car in a likely spot unlocked
Step 4: Find a good concealed observation point and watch the fun ensue.


----------



## fishicaltherapist

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I wish I would catch someone rummaging through my shit, that would be the last time. I’d let them run a bit so I don’t splatter my seats and gear with brains.


It would NOT be brains but, it rhymes with Schmidt !!!


----------



## LowHydrogen

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> What size are the waders?


XL, too big for crack heads apparently lol.

After reading your post I could see myself walking out of the hotel, spotting the crack head walking away from my broken into car, wearing my waders, and me in wingtips and dress clothes, in full sprint about to spear tackle their ass.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

LowHydrogen said:


> XL, too big for crack heads apparently lol.
> 
> After reading your post I could see myself walking out of the hotel, spotting the crack head walking away from my broken into car, wearing my waders, and me in wingtips and dress clothes, in full sprint about to spear tackle their ass.


I laughed out loud...


----------



## MooreMiller

This is needed.


----------



## makin moves

Years ago the local mobile tire guy came out to find a dude in the back of his service truck helping himself. He snuck up on him and grabbed the first thing he could which happen to be his sledgehammer. Beat old boy down with in a inch of his life. Note to thieves don't steal from a dude that changes semi tires for a living and has fore arms the size of your legs! I always enjoy hearing a good ending to a story!


----------



## Billthechair

Well, luckily they left the good stuff. I'm wondering why they had to take your car over to East St. Louis. I grew up here 60 yrs ago and it was fine. It's awful what has become of it. Too bad we all have to always think about protecting ourselves and our property.


----------



## georgiadrifter

Retired cop here (Atlanta)....and worked several years on a street crime unit. I spent way too many hours on hotel rooftops with a pair of binoculars. My forte was catching dirtbags breaking into vehicles, and stealing vehicles in the downtown hotel district.....think lots of parking lots and parked cars. Some of these guys were pretty smooth and hard to catch. I could get in to their techniques here....but never mind. My guess is this lowlife got spooked and left before he could gather the goodies. Oftentimes they would break the window and calmly walk away. Wait an hour to see if cops show up....in case someone saw them from a hotel balcony, window, etc. Then if no one shows up....they go back with a bag or shopping cart and get busy.


----------



## mtoddsolomon

SomaliPirate said:


> Semi related note: My wife and I were in Jackson WY last summer. We walked by a truck parked on the side of the street with three unsecured Yeti coolers in the cargo hauler on the trailer hitch. We laughed and took bets on how long they would stay there. When we got up the next morning and walked by, they were STILL THERE...
> Needless to say, we were shocked.


That's very Florida and Savannah of you


----------



## hunter4626

I like the pygmy rattlesnake idea-but why the pygmy-get a 4-5 foot diamondback.Years ago my father was a Miami fire fighter, one of the stations had a problem that every time they had a run to go to-someones car would be broke into,Enter the snakeman of the station-he had a volkswagon,left it unlocked and put a box with a 4 foot diamondback in it-they get called out and on their return the vw had both doors open-the box was empty and there was not break in for many years.They checked with the local hospitals but no bite victims appeared.Must have been a hell of a shock for the bad guys-too bad there wasn't a video.


----------



## silverg hog

Several years ago my mother-in-law was in the hospital an hour away. My wife and I went to visit one day and ended up staying all day and didn't get home until late that night. 

The next morning my phone rings around 6 in the morning. It is my neighbor telling me there are fly reels strung out in the yards all along our street. He knew I was the only fly fisher among our neighbors. I ran out and realized I had left the windows down in my Explorer. Getting home so late, I didn't pay any attention as we had driven my wife's car the previous day.

I looked in the Ex and my reel bag was gone. I ran to the street and found an Everglades out of its pouch, next yard a Freestone out of its pouch, next yard a Gulfstream, and so on. Got to the end of the street and found the bag with the pouches. Out of 8 Tibor and Billy Pates, I recovered all but one, a Bonefish. I can't imagine the thief ended up keeping the reel. I think it probably landed in a flower/shrub bed and I just couldn't ever find it.


----------



## Doublehaul

LowHydrogen said:


> So I'm in St Louis this week for work. Go out to my car this AM and the rear window is broken out of my car. I'm not staying in a bad part of town, downtown fenced parking (there's no real great part, but this isn't the bad part).
> 
> Stupid effing bastards stole the change out of my console, which was about $4-5 in quarters. Pulled the cover off the fuse panel thinking it was an ash tray possibly holding more change.
> 
> Here's what they left...
> 
> Simms G4z waders
> Simms wading boots
> 6wt TCR
> Cabela's 5wt
> MHX 4wt custom
> Lamson Guru
> Tibor Freestone
> Antique 5wt reel
> Orvis sling bag that had the reels and 4 fly boxes
> Tailored Wool Sport coat
> Costa 580p glasses
> Expensive radar detector
> Check book
> 
> They even went to the trouble to remove the Freestone from the bag and take it out of its case. Removed the Costas from the case and left them on the front seat.
> 
> I'm very happy it's just costing me a window, and some loose change, a small part of me is almost sad for them they didn't realize what they were holding, but I'm still glad they didn't.
> 
> They were also nice enough to not damage my latest collection of stickers, when they were removing items to look in my console.
> 
> The worst part of the whole deal was having to drop the car off on the other side of East St Louis, that City is embarrassing to the country. It looks like some of the worst places in Central American countries. No lie, stay far away.
> 
> Pics below.
> View attachment 73388
> View attachment 73390
> View attachment 73392
> View attachment 73394


 Crack Kills!


----------



## Doublehaul

makin moves said:


> Years ago the local mobile tire guy came out to find a dude in the back of his service truck helping himself. He snuck up on him and grabbed the first thing he could which happen to be his sledgehammer. Beat old boy down with in a inch of his life. Note to thieves don't steal from a dude that changes semi tires for a living and has fore arms the size of your legs! I always enjoy hearing a good ending to a story!


Unfortunately, this doesn't happen enough.


----------



## DuckNut

SomaliPirate said:


> Semi related note: My wife and I were in Jackson WY last summer. We walked by a truck parked on the side of the street with three unsecured Yeti coolers in the cargo hauler on the trailer hitch. We laughed and took bets on how long they would stay there. When we got up the next morning and walked by, they were STILL THERE...
> Needless to say, we were shocked.


The inner city mentality don't live there.


----------



## jay.bush1434

Glad they didn't get the good stuff. Probably too much work to fence, especially in ghetto St Loser. Sucks for the hassle and cost of the window. I have gotten to the point that I just don't leave anything in my Jeep that I don't want stolen. Half of the time it isn't even locked, the idea being that maybe they will try the door and not break a window or lock. We had to do this when I lived in Hawaii and would go surfing or diving. I got to the point I would just leave the windows down. Interestingly enough, the thieves would never take a beach towel, change of clothes or even my empty dive gear bag...


----------



## BrainlessBoater

Police don’t do anything. That’s why it keeps getting worse


----------



## Tom Ilg

If you were a cop in St. Louis / E. St Louis, would you want to do your job? Not a chance in hell, I'd be looking for the exit.


----------



## NealXB2003

Pointless to make arrests if the prosecutors office operates as a revolving door.


----------



## Drifter

I had a similar thing just happen, someone Jimmied my truck got in and stole a Mossberg 500 pump shotgun and left my whole fly case which has 7 rods and reels in it along with all my Simms fishing gear. They left me stuff from someone else car as well. I had mag sabot round and the shotgun doesn't have a stock, just a pistol grip. So that persons probably laying in a field somewhere with a broken face.


----------



## Drifter

DuckNut said:


> The inner city mentality don't live there.


Isn't that the truth. I don't lock anything. When my gun got stolen a month ago I was at a Reservation and had locked my truck and it still got jacked. 

My buildings and such are always unlocked. Go there and find out what happens...theres something to be said for living in a state with the highest gun ownership. It also makes people scared to get into other peoples stuff.


----------



## Ben Sheppard

Sorry for the glass. 
I take everything out of my car and I don’t lock it when I leave it because I don’t want my windows broken.am thankful your gear was safe.


----------



## NealXB2003

Sorry state of affairs if we can't lock our car doors for fear of having the glass broke. That's like giving up and admitting the criminal element has won.


----------



## The Fin

Drifter said:


> I had a similar thing just happen, someone Jimmied my truck got in and stole a Mossberg 500 pump shotgun and left my whole fly case which has 7 rods and reels in it along with all my Simms fishing gear. They left me stuff from someone else car as well. I had mag sabot round and the shotgun doesn't have a stock, just a pistol grip. So that persons probably laying in a field somewhere with a broken face.


The thieves must be spin fishers!


----------



## dwyermw

20 foot Stiffy stolen in the Keys - lock them down through the handle


----------



## AggieFlyGuy

I would literally track the bastards down and wring their necks myself if they stole my Freestone!!!


----------



## silverg hog

Several years ago my mother in law was in the hospital. I drove my wife's car to go sit with her on a Sunday. Got home late after dark not realizing the back glass was up on my Explorer.

Next morning at 630 a neighbor three doors down calls and tells me there are "fishing spools" strung out along the road from my house to the end of the block and some have my name on them.

I run out of the house and of course see the Explorer glass up and backpack gone. I go out to the street and start picking up reels. They had taken each reel out of the neoprene and thrown both on the ground. Walked the entire block and found the backpack and all but one reel, a Billy Pate Bonefish. Found the case, but not the reel. Not sure if they decided to keep that one reel or it got tossed into some shrubs never to be seen again. Don't remember exactly what all there was but several Tibors from Freestone up to Gulfstream along with the Pate and some Ross.

Got back home to close up the car and found my blind bag untouched still in the car. It was under the backpack the last I remember. Inside it still was my Glock 23. Dumazzes. 

Aholes go through our neighborhood quite often going through unlocked cars/stealing bikes. Last Friday night they took a $720 expense check from my car. Had to call the bank first thing Saturday morning to cancel the check along with a $35 fee. I had been doing really well about locking the car at night, but the one night I didn't they came by. Of course they may be coming through more often and I don't know it because i had been locked.


----------



## Frank Ucci

I saw a BMW SUV sitting in a parking lot with the tailgate wide open and no-one around. I closed it. Figured the owner had hit the "tailgate open" on the key fob instead of the "lock" button, and never looked back.


----------



## The Fin

silverg hog said:


> Several years ago my mother in law was in the hospital. I drove my wife's car to go sit with her on a Sunday. Got home late after dark not realizing the back glass was up on my Explorer.
> 
> Next morning at 630 a neighbor three doors down calls and tells me there are "fishing spools" strung out along the road from my house to the end of the block and some have my name on them.
> 
> I run out of the house and of course see the Explorer glass up and backpack gone. I go out to the street and start picking up reels. They had taken each reel out of the neoprene and thrown both on the ground. Walked the entire block and found the backpack and all but one reel, a Billy Pate Bonefish. Found the case, but not the reel. Not sure if they decided to keep that one reel or it got tossed into some shrubs never to be seen again. Don't remember exactly what all there was but several Tibors from Freestone up to Gulfstream along with the Pate and some Ross.
> 
> Got back home to close up the car and found my blind bag untouched still in the car. It was under the backpack the last I remember. Inside it still was my Glock 23. Dumazzes.
> 
> Aholes go through our neighborhood quite often going through unlocked cars/stealing bikes. Last Friday night they took a $720 expense check from my car. Had to call the bank first thing Saturday morning to cancel the check along with a $35 fee. I had been doing really well about locking the car at night, but the one night I didn't they came by. Of course they may be coming through more often and I don't know it because i had been locked.


I don’t mean to be an a-hole, but what is a Glock and a $700 check doing in your vehicle? Don’t tempt fate!


----------



## silverg hog

I realized after I typed that, I was the dumbazz leaving the stuff in my car, HOWEVER, doesn't give the aholes the right to enter my vehicles and take stuff.


----------



## The Fin

silverg hog said:


> I realized after I typed that, I was the dumbazz leaving the stuff in my car, HOWEVER, doesn't give the aholes the right to enter my vehicles and take stuff.


I know, that does suck!


----------



## 17hpxt89

Bums can’t double haul or mend


----------



## smitty

That suck man, sorry that happened to you. Big cities are a breading ground for crime and thoughtless people who only care about what they can get for themselves. So sad. I lived in ATL for less than a month before catching someone trying to steal the rims off my ride.


----------



## The Fin

smitty said:


> That suck man, sorry that happened to you. Big cities are a breading ground for crime and thoughtless people who only care about what they can get for themselves. So sad. I lived in ATL for less than a month before catching someone trying to steal the rims off my ride.


It’s not just the “big cities”! Sad!


----------



## Smackdaddy53

The Fin said:


> It’s not just the “big cities”! Sad!


Your people condone it.


----------



## WC53

Well I don’t know about the big cities, but as someone who used to leave their truck at remote launches or places for hiking streams for overnight stays….. I don’t do that anymore sadly. Maybe getting a truck less than a decade old was my problem. Pos’s abound.


----------



## NealXB2003

There is a fix for thievin', but most don't have the stones for it.

When prison changed from "punishment" to "rehabilitation", it stopped being a deterrent.


----------



## The Fin

WC53 said:


> Well I don’t know about the big cities, but as someone who used to leave their truck at remote launches or places for hiking streams for overnight stays….. I don’t do that anymore sadly. Maybe getting a truck less than a decade old was my problem. Pos’s abound.


I saw a report where people are just leaving their rear hatches open to show that there’s nothing of value inside!😳


----------



## redchaser

A few years ago my house was broken into. They stole my IPad, my daughters X Box and unfortunately a couple of not too expensive firearms, one of which was later recovered. In the process however, they pulled my fly rods and reels out of their tubes and left them laying on my bed. They also started to rifle through a chest of drawers but fortunately stopped just before they got to the drawer with a large sum of cash.


----------



## The Fin

redchaser said:


> A few years ago my house was broken into. They stole my IPad, my daughters X Box and unfortunately a couple of not too expensive firearms, one of which was later recovered. In the process however, they pulled my fly rods and reels out of their tubes and left them laying on my bed. They also started to rifle through a chest of drawers but fortunately stopped just before they got to the drawer with a large sum of cash.


That sucks! They must not have been Flyfishers!


----------



## redchaser

The Fin said:


> That sucks! They must not have been Flyfishers!


I don't think there's many Fly Ishers in my neighborhood, sadly over the years the neighborhood I live in has gone down hill a lot, in some ways it makes our house a target. My garage and shed had been broken into before and I've had stuff stolen out of my boat (my fault for leaving stuff in it). Once the house got broken into I installed a pretty extensive camera system, you can't move anywhere around my house without being recorded, and I have some of the cameras set to send me notifications when they detect motion so it acts as an alert system as well. I made sure that the cameras are very visible and they've been a deterrent. I've had zero issues since I installed them and it's been 3 or 4 years now.


----------



## The Fin

redchaser said:


> I don't think there's many Fly Ishers in my neighborhood, sadly over the years the neighborhood I live in has gone down hill a lot, in some ways it makes our house a target. My garage and shed had been broken into before and I've had stuff stolen out of my boat (my fault for leaving stuff in it). Once the house got broken into I installed a pretty extensive camera system, you can't move anywhere around my house without being recorded, and I have some of the cameras set to send me notifications when they detect motion so it acts as an alert system as well. I made sure that the cameras are very visible and they've been a deterrent. I've had zero issues since I installed them and it's been 3 or 4 years now.


I’m glad to hear that you’ve come up with a solution!


----------



## fishnpreacher

redchaser said:


> I don't think there's many Fly Ishers in my neighborhood, sadly over the years the neighborhood I live in has gone down hill a lot, in some ways it makes our house a target. My garage and shed had been broken into before and I've had stuff stolen out of my boat (my fault for leaving stuff in it).


You are wrong about this statement....it is not your fault for leaving your stuff in your boat on your property. You and I should be able to leave things in our vehicles (boats, autos, trucks, RV) without being afraid some lowlife is going to help himself. Stealing is taking part of your life. You worked X number of hours to pay for something, and when somebody steals from you, they have stolen that many hours of your life. I've got 0 use for a thief.


----------



## redchaser

fishnpreacher said:


> You are wrong about this statement....it is not your fault for leaving your stuff in your boat on your property. You and I should be able to leave things in our vehicles (boats, autos, trucks, RV) without being afraid some lowlife is going to help himself. Stealing is taking part of your life. You worked X number of hours to pay for something, and when somebody steals from you, they have stolen that many hours of your life. I've got 0 use for a thief.


I absolutely agree with the sentiment, however the practical reality is, if you leave stuff easily accessible there's a chance it's getting jacked.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

redchaser said:


> I absolutely agree with the sentiment, however the practical reality is, if you leave stuff easily accessible there's a chance it's getting jacked.


Not enough MFrs have gotten caught and had their head blown off and left to lay for the others to learn from. Leg shots beg for a lawsuit unlike what joetato made his statement about...


----------



## fishnpreacher

redchaser said:


> I absolutely agree with the sentiment, however the practical reality is, if you leave stuff easily accessible there's a chance it's getting jacked.


Fully understand and agree. I was raised in rural NE Ga. We had a screened porch, and a screen door and entry door. In the summer at night, we slept with only the screen doors latched because of the heat. We didn't lock anything. Barns and outbuildings basically couldn't be locked, and if anybody needed anything, you borrowed it and brought it back. 
Things have changed.
When I had some guns stolen from my truck parked in my yard, I had to testify before the grand jury. They questioned me like I was the criminal. They wanted to know "Why did you have guns in your truck?" "Where was your truck parked?" "Who else do you know that leaves guns in their truck?" 
The scumbag that stole my guns had stolen from 6 other trucks that night. He pled guilty to 6 counts of "entering an auto" and skated on the theft. He pulled 6 weeks, 1 week for each count. Then 2 yrs probation. Within 4 months, he stole and burned a couple of vehicles and went back to jail to serve the the 2 years probation violation.
Now I have doors with deadbolt locks and sleep with a 9mm within arm's reach. Both of my vehicles are locked at night. Anything of value gets locked up at night. And I still live in rural NE Ga.


----------



## Plumb Crazy

God is good. They left the fishing gear.!!!


----------



## Oldsenilegoat

LowHydrogen said:


> So I'm in St Louis this week for work. Go out to my car this AM and the rear window is broken out of my car. I'm not staying in a bad part of town, downtown fenced parking (there's no real great part, but this isn't the bad part).
> 
> Stupid effing bastards stole the change out of my console, which was about $4-5 in quarters. Pulled the cover off the fuse panel thinking it was an ash tray possibly holding more change.
> 
> Here's what they left...
> 
> Simms G4z waders
> Simms wading boots
> 6wt TCR
> Cabela's 5wt
> MHX 4wt custom
> Lamson Guru
> Tibor Freestone
> Antique 5wt reel
> Orvis sling bag that had the reels and 4 fly boxes
> Tailored Wool Sport coat
> Costa 580p glasses
> Expensive radar detector
> Check book
> 
> They even went to the trouble to remove the Freestone from the bag and take it out of its case. Removed the Costas from the case and left them on the front seat.
> 
> I'm very happy it's just costing me a window, and some loose change, a small part of me is almost sad for them they didn't realize what they were holding, but I'm still glad they didn't.
> 
> They were also nice enough to not damage my latest collection of stickers, when they were removing items to look in my console.
> 
> The worst part of the whole deal was having to drop the car off on the other side of East St Louis, that City is embarrassing to the country. It looks like some of the worst places in Central American countries. No lie, stay far away.
> 
> Pics below.
> View attachment 73388
> View attachment 73390
> View attachment 73392
> View attachment 73394


Thieves are everywhere. Went fly fishing to a remote(ish) lake last year here in BC, came back to see my trailer hitch had been stolen. Now I have a lock on it. Who are these people>?


----------



## NealXB2003

Somebody got my spare tire at the ramp a couple years ago. Now ive got a cable on it.


----------



## lemaymiami

Beginning thieves steal anything - then either use it themselves or try to sell it.. Once they're no longer beginners - they never steal anything they don't already have a buyer for... That's why many times stuff like fly gear is left behind - no value in that thieve's world... As a young cop, all those years ago, I was asked to assist detectives working a high end, stolen fishing gear case (Fin Nor reels and rods with owner's name engraved on the reels... their value back in the mid-seventies - $1000, to $1500 each - and it involved more than six of them). The thief (who was actually a really bad actor into very bad stuff...) hadn't been able to sell them and still had them in his apartment... We actually caught him as he was moving them to hide them elsewhere (the detective called him on a pretense and said he was coming over to talk to him about another case....). I was only there because I'd been a mate on charterboats before going into police work and knew about high end deep sea gear.... 

The guy went down for the stolen stuff and a few other small things (weapons, etc. - he actually was a known contract guy - you paid in advance to have someone killed...). Last I heard he died in prison... Glad I'm long out of that world... I'd much rather hang out with 'gators, crocs, and sharks - they're a lot easier to deal with...


----------



## The Fin

Oldsenilegoat said:


> Thieves are everywhere. Went fly fishing to a remote(ish) lake last year here in BC, came back to see my trailer hitch had been stolen. Now I have a lock on it. Who are these people>?


I had an associate return to his truck only to find that someone stole the pin out of his receiver hitch! Actually left a note!😳


----------



## Captgreg

LowHydrogen said:


> So I'm in St Louis this week for work. Go out to my car this AM and the rear window is broken out of my car. I'm not staying in a bad part of town, downtown fenced parking (there's no real great part, but this isn't the bad part).
> 
> Stupid effing bastards stole the change out of my console, which was about $4-5 in quarters. Pulled the cover off the fuse panel thinking it was an ash tray possibly holding more change.
> 
> Here's what they left...
> 
> Simms G4z waders
> Simms wading boots
> 6wt TCR
> Cabela's 5wt
> MHX 4wt custom
> Lamson Guru
> Tibor Freestone
> Antique 5wt reel
> Orvis sling bag that had the reels and 4 fly boxes
> Tailored Wool Sport coat
> Costa 580p glasses
> Expensive radar detector
> Check book
> 
> They even went to the trouble to remove the Freestone from the bag and take it out of its case. Removed the Costas from the case and left them on the front seat.
> 
> I'm very happy it's just costing me a window, and some loose change, a small part of me is almost sad for them they didn't realize what they were holding, but I'm still glad they didn't.
> 
> They were also nice enough to not damage my latest collection of stickers, when they were removing items to look in my console.
> 
> The worst part of the whole deal was having to drop the car off on the other side of East St Louis, that City is embarrassing to the country. It looks like some of the worst places in Central American countries. No lie, stay far away.
> 
> Pics below.
> View attachment 73388
> View attachment 73390
> View attachment 73392
> View attachment 73394


Wow you got lucky for sure!


----------



## DBStoots

fishnpreacher said:


> Fully understand and agree. I was raised in rural NE Ga. We had a screened porch, and a screen door and entry door. In the summer at night, we slept with only the screen doors latched because of the heat. We didn't lock anything. Barns and outbuildings basically couldn't be locked, and if anybody needed anything, you borrowed it and brought it back.
> Things have changed.
> When I had some guns stolen from my truck parked in my yard, I had to testify before the grand jury. They questioned me like I was the criminal. They wanted to know "Why did you have guns in your truck?" "Where was your truck parked?" "Who else do you know that leaves guns in their truck?"
> The scumbag that stole my guns had stolen from 6 other trucks that night. He pled guilty to 6 counts of "entering an auto" and skated on the theft. He pulled 6 weeks, 1 week for each count. Then 2 yrs probation. Within 4 months, he stole and burned a couple of vehicles and went back to jail to serve the the 2 years probation violation.
> Now I have doors with deadbolt locks and sleep with a 9mm within arm's reach. Both of my vehicles are locked at night. Anything of value gets locked up at night. And I still live in rural NE Ga.


I grew up in rural Virginia. We NEVER locked the doors, even when the family was out of town. I never even had a key to the front door! Of course, this was in the mid-to-late 60's through about 1976. Different days for sure.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Next thing you know @The Fin will be asking why crime has skyrocketed. Must be Putin’s fault. I’m noticing a pattern here...woke libs aren’t very intelligent.


----------



## skinny_fishing

How does the saying go....."Liberals are one robbery victim away from becoming Conservatives" or something like that


----------



## sydngoose

Its only going to get worse w/ our current administration and the conditions that they are creating.


----------

